# Surf Fishing - Corolla area



## timinator (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi, I will coming down to Corolla area in mid June for a week. I would like to do some surf fishing. What can I expect to catch? Are there any stripers in the area? Anything on the bay side? 

Thanks


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sea mullet blowfish rays and sharks. No wind can make it miserable with the biting dlies and horse flies


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Thats a long time to wait for a response i wonder if we'll get a follow up


----------

